# JAVADOC von selbst generieren



## Kaffeebohne (17. Aug 2006)

Hallo liebe Forenteilnehmer,

ich suche ein Tool mit dem ich für ein Project die Javadoc-tags erzeugen kann. Also etwas was mir automatisch das grobe Gerüst erstellt. Ich habe mir schon den Pretty Printer angeschaut, nur irgendwie funktioniert der nicht. Ich finde keine Option mit der ich das auslösen kann.

Kennt irgendjemand noch so ein Tool, oder weiss ein Tip für mich, damit es auch mit dem Pretty Printer funktioniert?



MFG

Kaffeebohne


----------



## foobar (17. Aug 2006)

Eclipse kann das auch.


----------



## Kaffeebohne (17. Aug 2006)

Hallo foobar,

also ich habe das Problem, dass ich bisher immer nur Netbeans genommen habe. Daher habe ich wenig Ahnung wie ich das machen könnte. Könntest du mir helfen, und ein wenig Hilfestellung leisten? Wüsste nicht wie ich das ansonsten machen sollte  :bahnhof:


----------



## foobar (17. Aug 2006)

Es gibt in Eclipse z.b. die Funktion Generate Element Comment (Shift + Alt + J). Wenn du mit Eclipse Code generierst, kannst du auch gleich Javadocs mit erzeugen.

Ansonsten gibt es noch jalopy. Damit kannst du per IDE, Ant oder was auch immer Javadocs erzeugen:
http://jalopy.sourceforge.net/existing/javadoc.html#javadoc-generation


----------



## Kaffeebohne (17. Aug 2006)

Hmm,

also Jalopy macht einen guten Eindruck, so was auf der Webseite steht. Nur funktioniert es weder mit Netbeans:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Cannot instantiate de.hunsicker.jalopy.plugin.netbeans.FormatAction for MultiFileObject@6a086a[Menu/Build/de-hunsicker-jalopy-plugin-netbeans-FormatAction.instance]

und weder mit der Kosolenversion.

Bei der Konsolenversion glaube ich, liegt es daran das der Quellcode in Java 1.5 ist. Der scheint beispielsweise das neue foreach nicht zu kennen.

BSP


```
for(ResolvingStrategy strategy : definedStrategies) {
            object = strategy.doAction(object);
}
```

Dann mekert er dass er strategy nicht kennt.
[/code]


----------



## foobar (17. Aug 2006)

Dann installier doch 1.5 oder versuch es mal hiermit: http://retroweaver.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Kaffeebohne (17. Aug 2006)

Ich habe schon 1.5 installiert. Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht warum das Jalopy spinnt. Der Link ist echt cool, leider ist das Programm 1.5 und muss auch so bleiben.


----------

